
Amazon launches Amazon Payments, a PayPal competitor - Robadob
http://money.cnn.com/2014/06/09/technology/amazon-payments/index.html
======
zachlipton
CNN really screwed up this story (and issued a correction). Amazon Payments
isn't remotely new; most of this stuff has been around 6+ years. The only new
thing is better support for reoccurring subscription payments. A nice new
feature, but the whole project is nothing new.

